# Modem Power Cycles Itself Randomly



## sarahcovenant (Jun 26, 2017)

My modem has been plugged into the same power socket for a year without any power problems, but recently it has been turning itself off and then on again (power cycling itself randomly) when I am using the internet.


Comtrend ADSL2+ Modem, CT-5072T.
Not using WiFi. Connected directly via a single ethernet cable from modem to my laptop. Not splitter or anything on cable or phone lines.
Switched to another power socket on the same circuit and have the same problem.
Switched to a power socket on a different circuit and problem appears to go away. Modem is stable 99% of the time. Only seen it power cycles itself once over the last 2 days.
This only seems to happen when I am using the internet. Could be simple website browsing, does not need to be bandwidth intensive stuff.
I am able to access the internet in-between the random self power cycling.

Do you guys know anything about what could be causing this problem? I am guessing it is that particular set of power sockets? Is there anything I can do to confirm/isolate the problem?

If I call my ISP, what kind of information should I request from them? What should I get them to look at? I have a feeling they'll just make me power cycle and claim nothing is wrong lol. :banghead:


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I recommend calling your ISP and reporting the issue to them. It's possible that the modem is going bad. You said you connected the modem to another power socket and although the device is more stable at that power socket, the issue still happens overall.

Call your ISP and explain the issue to them. Provide the modem model number and MAC address to them but most likely they have that info already. Was this modem provided by your ISP or did you buy this modem separately?

Call your ISP and report the issue to them so they can run some test. It's possible that they might send a tech out to replace the modem. 

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## sarahcovenant (Jun 26, 2017)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recommend calling your ISP and reporting the issue to them. It's possible that the modem is going bad. You said you connected the modem to another power socket and although the device is more stable at that power socket, the issue still happens overall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Ok I will report the issue to them.

This modem was provided by (rented from) my ISP.

I switched power socket for 2 days and the issue only happened once.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Once was once too many times and unless the whole house is blinking dark then its not the power


----------



## sarahcovenant (Jun 26, 2017)

Called my ISP and they think it might not be a modem problem but a "route access" problem...whatever that means. They want me to replicate the situation.

So, I tried the old sockets again but the modem has been stable for hours. Earlier today the modem power cycles by itself again in the new socket. I am thinking it is probably not the power, although I am not sure why changing sockets made it more stable.

Will keep this thread updated in case anyone else has this problem and finds this.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

What they said is a delay tactic. Tell them you believe your supplied modem is failing and you want it replaced asap.

Don't take no for an answer.... unless you want to waste more lifespan on this issue.

Unless everything is going out on that circuit or the plug is really loose in the socket, this is not a power issue. Moving it and having it still do it proves that.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I too would recommend having your ISP "*REPLACING*" the modem device as I said on my earlier post.


----------



## sarahcovenant (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys. Here's an update.

I plug the modem back into the original socket in order to reproduce the problem and call my ISP. However, after power cycling itself twice on two separate days, it has been stable so far!

Maybe it is really a temporary route access problem causing the modem to power cycle itself. And I was lucky/biased when I switched power socket.

Will continue to try and reproduce the problem and report back here.


----------



## sarahcovenant (Jun 26, 2017)

Final update: the modem/connection has been stable since 1st July.

So problem resolved itself. It was a temporary route access problem. Strange! @[email protected]


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

routing and power are two very different things.


----------



## sarahcovenant (Jun 26, 2017)

GentleArrow said:


> routing and power are two very different things.


My guess is that the modem is designed to power cycle itself if something happens to the signal. The routing problem is causing problems to the signal, which leads to the modem power cycling itself. So, it wasn't a power problem but the symptoms were the result of a temporary route access problem.

Since it has been stable for 10 whole days, that is all I can conclude. Will report back if this problem occurs again or if I find out I am wrong.


----------

